# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Επιλογή τροφής Gouldians-Zebra

## nikolson

Παρακάτω έχω γράψει από 3 τροφές τη περιέχει η κάθε μια . Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποια θα προτιμούσατε από τις 3 και γιατί ? Α και μην ξεχάσω μιλάω για εξωτικά πουλιά και συγκεκριμένα για Gouldians , Zebra Και αν έχετε gouldian εσείς ποια τροφή δνεται?

  Συστατικά τροφής πρώτης  : Κεχρί Plata, Σιτάρι, Βρώμη, Κεχρί Μαννα, Κεχρί Plata, Κεχρί Σενεγάλης

  Συστατικά τροφής δεύτερης : Καναρινόσπορος , κεχρί κίτρινο , αποφλοιωμένος κόκκος βρώμης , νίζερ ,κεχρί κόκκινο

  Συστατικά τροφής τρίτης : Κεχρί Σενεγάλης, Κεχρί Plata, Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος), Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Ασημι κεχρί, Νίζερ

----------

